# Daniel craig's 007 diet



## leg_press (Jan 17, 2010)

Ive been doing alot of research as id like a body similar to Daniel Craigs, and ive come across what would appear to be what he ate when he got in shape for both films. To me it sounds a little low on protein:

*1*
Two eggs
two slices of toast(no butter)
7
*2*
Protein shake with fruit *or* mixed fruit and nuts

*3*
Lean protein 
portion of carbs (Ie baked potato with cheese and beans)
vegetables/salad
*4*
Same as 2

*5*
Lean protein
vegetables


----------



## Marat (Jan 17, 2010)

It's very vague. 

Aside from the eggs and perhaps the toast, there is no way to estimate his macronutrients. As usual, it comes down to eating below maintenance.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol, you forgot to add it the gears he's was taking. Test, Tren etc


----------



## T_man (Jan 17, 2010)

I think that was more of a cut diet than a bulk diet...


----------



## philborg (Jan 17, 2010)

If I follow this diet will I get a check for $20 million?


----------

